# 1929 Hawthorne



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 26, 2017)

My Hawthorne has been transformed.  A few months ago I found this bike in my wife's cousins' (Russell) basement.  Russell gave it to me.  It had no badge on it.  Russell's dad had bought it used for him in 1937 when he was 10 years old.  It did not have a badge on it then and he never knew what kind of bike he was riding.  He only thought it was a teen's or twenty's bike.
In 1943 Russell was working part time for the Frisco RR and going to high school.  The bike was his only means of transportation to school and to work.  He also did some courting of the girls and hauled them around (they sat side-saddle on the bar).  The original handle bars were too narrow for him to haul the girls, so he changed out the bars for a wider set.
The 28" wheels and tires were a problem for him as well, so he changed them out to a new set of 26" chrome wheels and Sears tires.  He also bought a new set of 26" fenders, blue with white stripes.  The bike was original red and did not match the fenders, so he painted the bike blue.  
He took off the original small basket and put on a larger one so he could haul more groceries for his mother.  He took off the rear carrier because the kids were always jumping onto it as he was passing by.  He traded the rear stand for a kick-stand because the bike was always blowing over and it did not fit his new 26" fenders.  He also put a chain guard on because he was always getting his pants leg caught in the sprocket.  Here is the bike as I found it.




 

Seeking advice, I joined CABE and started asking questions.  I got much needed help and through the S/N we narrowed the make down to a Westfield build Wards Hawthorne, Trail Blazer, made in 1929.  I decided to put it back like it was in 1929.  I bought wheels, spokes, hubs, fenders, tires, rear stand and rack and a "Trail Blazer" emblem.  Then I wanted to add accessories that were on the Hawthorne Flyer of that year, so I bought a tank and head light.  Then I painted it all blue with white stripes on the fenders and a white neck.  I need to put on the white darts trim and I still need a tire pump and battery case to complete the project.
I am re-learning riding the bike and so far I have ridden to the post office three times (and walking back the final two blocks up hill).  
What fun I am having with this bike that is 11 years older than me.  Here is what it looks like today.  I want to thank all the CABER's for their help and support....thank you.
Pete


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow-Nice Save! Great looking bike and resto job. Love the back story We always ask "if this bike could talk..." and this one just did! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BatWaves (Jul 25, 2019)

Would you happen to have a before photo?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 25, 2019)

very nice bicycle.   It looks great Pete, excellent job.


----------

